# Autumn In The Peak Audax



## longers (12 Aug 2009)

Should be a very nice 120k with two and half thousand feet metres of climbing starting from Bamford. 

20th September - 9am start.

Anyone other than those who expressed an interest in it in MarinYorks Strines ride thread fancy it? 

Get your entries in soon.


----------



## RedBike (12 Aug 2009)

Is that Bamford as in the one near Ladybower?

Any links to an entry page / more information (like the route). ?


----------



## marinyork (12 Aug 2009)

Yes.

Bonj uploaded the gps from the guy's site http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=842351&postcount=14

on audax UK it's down as autumn in the peaks 20th september and there's a link to the Danial Webb's website, not much on there though.


----------



## RedBike (12 Aug 2009)

Great stuff, I'm determined to make one of these 'Cycle chat' rides. My record of attendence to date hasen't exactly been great.


----------



## trio25 (13 Aug 2009)

can't make it as I'm on the track that day. Shame would be a nice route!


----------



## PaulB (13 Aug 2009)

It's the same day as the Ruthin CS though I'd prefer the Peak one but I can't find any specific details about it. Any links?


----------



## bonj2 (13 Aug 2009)

PaulB said:


> It's the same day as the Ruthin CS though I'd prefer the Peak one but I can't find any specific details about it. Any links?



no it isn't! Check again! Can't get out of it that easily!


----------



## bonj2 (13 Aug 2009)

PaulB said:


> ...I'd prefer the Peak one but I can't find any specific details about it. Any links?



http://aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=09-998


----------



## Spinney (13 Aug 2009)

Newbie here...

My experience of cycling events to date is 1 sportive (Ryedale Rumble 2). Can someone explain how this Audax event would be different? i.e. does everyone cycle together, or is it just like a sportive where people just start when they are ready?

It looks similar in length and declared amount of climbing to the sportive I did, and I averaged 11.5 mph on that (on the cycle computer, so average on cycling time only) - but very slow on the climbs (on foot, on two of them!). So if it was a case of people riding together, I might get left behind on the climbs?


----------



## bonj2 (13 Aug 2009)

Spinney said:


> Newbie here...
> 
> My experience of cycling events to date is 1 sportive (Ryedale Rumble 2). Can someone explain how this Audax event would be different? i.e. does everyone cycle together, or is it just like a sportive where people just start when they are ready?
> 
> It looks similar in length and declared amount of climbing to the sportive I did, and I averaged 11.5 mph on that (on the cycle computer, so average on cycling time only) - but very slow on the climbs (on foot, on two of them!). So if it was a case of people riding together, I might get left behind on the climbs?



The main difference between an audax and a sportive is that on an audax you have to find your own way round - there are no signs.
Consequence of this being that you either have to take the route card, or a GPS, or (imho preferably) both.

The other difference is that on an audax, it is less of a race - there isn't really any emphasis on times or doing it as quickly as possible. That doesn't mean there aren't people who treat it as a race, however.
Consequence of this being that people tend to sit in cafes where control points are held and have a cup of tea and a bite to eat and chill out for a bit, rather than necking some flapjacks, filling up with energy drink and dashing off again.

This audax is hilly, the climb to monsal head being fairly significant for instance, but I don't think there's anything much worse than say blakey bank on the ryedale rumble.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Aug 2009)

Spinney said:


> does everyone cycle together, or is it just like a sportive where people just start when they are ready?



Yeah, it's nice to cycle together, but i often find on audaxes that I go overtake people between controls 'cos i cycle faster than they do, but then I take longer in the controls than them, so they're ahead again when i'm setting off. THe last audax i did though i happened to hook upwith one guy who by and large cycled at the same speed as me, so we stuck together for most of it, including in controls which was nice.
On audaxes, you can't (well at least it's frowned upon) to set off before the start time, but lots of people set off after. Consequently you will get a lot of people setting off AT the start time, on the dot, so therefore I would guess that if you want to maximise your chances of riding with a group, be ready to sett off at the start time.


----------



## Spinney (13 Aug 2009)

Thanks bonj.
Not sure if I'm free that weekend, but might manage it. Sounds like I'll be walking up to Monsal Head!


----------



## bonj2 (13 Aug 2009)

Spinney said:


> Thanks bonj.
> Not sure if I'm free that weekend, but might manage it. Sounds like I'll be walking up to Monsal Head!



nah... only if you're really inappropriately geared.


----------



## Spinney (13 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> nah... only if you're really inappropriately geared.


I've got lycra shorts - is that suitable gear?


----------



## marinyork (13 Aug 2009)

Does one need mudguards for this particular audax? I don't have any on either bike.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Aug 2009)

marinyork said:


> Does one need mudguards



no


----------



## bonj2 (13 Aug 2009)

marinyork said:


> Does one need mudguards *for this particular audax? *



oh, I see. er.. no. It doesn't say on the page, so no. Despite that I'll be on my bike which has got them


----------



## marinyork (13 Aug 2009)

Good .


----------



## RedBike (13 Aug 2009)

Not to put you are but there are a few cracking climbs on the route. 

The road from Thorncliff is a real stinker too.


----------



## marinyork (13 Aug 2009)

Well I've done 7000ft over similar distances. I reckon I should make it ahead of the 12.5kph time, but by how much would be hard to say.


----------



## PaulB (13 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> no it isn't! Check again! Can't get out of it that easily!



Go on, make a liar out of me for one day! (I meant same weekend as there's no way I'm doing both; who do you think I am, Longers?)


----------



## SilverSurfer (29 Aug 2009)

Is there anything on this ride that would be too much for a reasonably fit 13 stone bloke with a 34 x 25 d'ya rackon?


----------



## longers (29 Aug 2009)

No.


----------



## SilverSurfer (30 Aug 2009)

Right then, I'll see you there - you'd better not be fibbing!


----------



## longers (16 Sep 2009)

*bump*

Who's going? I'm aiming to get there early enough to take advantage of the pre ride breakfast.


----------



## bonj2 (17 Sep 2009)

yeah i'm hoping to make it, pre-ride breakfast sounds good.


----------



## longers (20 Sep 2009)

SilverSurfer said:


> Right then, I'll see you there - you'd better not be fibbing!



How was it for you? 

Nice day for it


----------



## livestrong10_02 (15 Oct 2009)

bit late replying but...... was cracking  first time i'd ridden in this direction (previously and perms the other way around the route. lovely weather and back in 5hrs 15 mins, 
was my 56th Audax of the season, ridden 2 more since and now taking a break for a while


----------

